# GF's tanks and stuff



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, this is one of my 4ft tanks that holds some of my more precious collection of plants. 

















































This is a native Australian shrimp "Chameleon". It changes it's colour all the time, from clear-Maroon-Red-Black-mottled Brown. It grows to about 2.5cm and eat algae. 









This is one of my low maintenance display tank. It is not the recent picture. Please excuse the algae. 









Thank you!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice pics greenfinger  Thanks for sharing!


-O


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

very nice pics \and nice tank!!

do you have photo''s of the different colors of your shrimp??


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautys!


----------



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Orlando, MiKlo and Tex Gal. 

MiKlo: Unfortunately I don't have a good camera to photograph these little gems well enough. Their colours are rather stunning though, similar to a good grade RCS. 

Does anyone know what happened to mrkookm?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

That low tech is very nice! What are the tank specs?


----------



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> That low tech is very nice! What are the tank specs?


Thank you. 

It is 450L, 4x2x2ft tank.


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Sep 29, 2009)

are you growing with the grow leds? I see the reflection in the 3rd pic down.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

would you like to share some name on some of your precious collection??


----------



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea mate. That tank has custom LED light over it.


----------



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, there are quite a few types of plants there. The main ones in the pics are Eriocaulon sp. "Red", Eriocaulon sp. "Large" from Kimberley, Eriocaulon sp. "Micro" from Kimberley, Eriocaulon cinereum, Goodenia sp. from Kimberley, Rotala mini type 1, Rotala mexicana "Red" and "Green", Ammania sp., Nesaea sp., and some Ludwigia sp.


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Sep 29, 2009)

greenfinger said:


> That tank has custom LED light over it.


Hows it working for you?


----------



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

> Hows it working for you?


It works a treat. I have only converted to LED a while ago...  Each 120W unit is putting out equivalent to 300W MH, with more than sufficient Lux at 400mm deep so far. I have not tried deeper or measured it in deeper depths though... It is however designed to work in tanks up to 900mm deep. Wavelength used are 460/640nm with 8000K white LEDs. :flame:


----------

